# Rear Spring Insulators?



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Putting in the rear springs on my '67 and have some confusion on what is correct. How many spring insulators are there? I have a reference that says 2 (top of each rear spring), 4 (top and bottom) and none (says insulators were deleted after '66). So what's correct

Haven't looked yet but are there any such things on the front?

Hot day - heat index almost 110!

Shooter


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

'67 Rear Coils use 2 at the top insulators.


Cheers


----------



## Shooter (Nov 7, 2015)

Thanks you! Man, how can something so simple.....

Shooter


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Shooter said:


> Thanks you! Man, how can something so simple.....
> 
> Shooter



'Cause they want to sell you 4 to boost their profits and let you learn you only needed 2. Are you going to ship them back and pay the high return freight or simply get frustrated and eat the bill??? Scumbag middle man! Bad Man.....Bad Man, no soup for you! :mad2: LOL


----------

